
Formalizing the Robots Exclusion Protocol Specification - pbowyer
https://webmasters.googleblog.com/2019/07/rep-id.html
======
egypturnash
actual RFC proposal if anyone is curious:
[https://datatracker.ietf.org/doc/draft-rep-wg-
topic/](https://datatracker.ietf.org/doc/draft-rep-wg-topic/)

